# Industry News: Nikon announces a pair of macro lenses for the Z mount



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 2, 2021)

> The Powerful NIKKOR Z MC 105mm f/2.8 VR S and the Compact NIKKOR Z MC 50mm f/2.8 Lenses Add Creative Versatility to the Expanding NIKKOR Z Lineup; Nikon also Announces Upcoming Release of Compact Primes in 2021
> *MELVILLE, NY (June 2, 2021)* *– *Today, Nikon Inc. announced the NIKKOR Z MC 105mm f/2.8 VR S and NIKKOR Z MC 50mm f/2.8, the latest additions to the rapidly growing NIKKOR Z lens lineup for Nikon’s high-performance Z series mirrorless cameras. The premium NIKKOR Z MC 105mm and the compact NIKKOR Z MC 50mm are the first NIKKOR Z lenses to feature a 1:1 reproduction ratio, allowing users to get close to their subjects and fill the frame with edge-to-edge sharpness and incredible details. Whether photographing subtle intricacies of wildlife, wedding details, food and jewelry or capturing striking portraits with gorgeous bokeh, these new macro lenses deliver a fantastic combination of versatility and precision.
> 
> “As the first native micro NIKKOR Z lenses, the NIKKOR...



Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 2, 2021)

105mm VR is not too expensive compared to F mount lens.


----------



## symmar22 (Jun 2, 2021)

Good for Nikon users, macro / close up equipment has always been one of their strength. I remember with nostalgia my 55mm /105mm AI-S Micro Nikkor combo, they were superb lenses. Great to see Nikon new releases, I hope they'll keep going as a company, it's a name in the photo industry I would not like to see disappear.


----------



## Talys (Jun 2, 2021)

symmar22 said:


> Good for Nikon users, macro / close up equipment has always been one of their strength. I remember with nostalgia my 55mm /105mm AI-S Micro Nikkor combo, they were superb lenses. Great to see Nikon new releases, I hope they'll keep going as a company, it's a name in the photo industry I would not like to see disappear.


I have so many fond memories of Nikon cameras, as I have with with my darkroom days. I would definitely like to see them succeed!


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 2, 2021)

What about a cute little RF 50 L macro ???


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jun 3, 2021)

The 105mm macro was a extremely easy pre order. I was expecting £1500-£1899, not £999. It is a shame it doesn't work with the TC's, but not surprising giving the Canon RF also doesn't work with TC's and that the focus is on the best image quality.


----------



## fox40phil (Jun 3, 2021)

No new >105mm macros =S... strange time! 
With my old Sigma 150mm I can use a TC and go to 210mm 4.0


----------



## FrenchFry (Jun 6, 2021)

I really wish Canon would offer something similar! With macro I like small and lightweight. The smaller price tags help too!
I think Canon's new design will be great, I just wish there was something in a smaller footprint available with 1:1.


----------



## vscd (Jun 10, 2021)

USELESS NEWS on a Canon-related site. Sorry, my 2 cents.


----------

